# Prob mit Eclipse und J2ME SDK



## Pappenheimer++ (7. Mai 2009)

Hy,
ich hab hier leider nen Problem mit meiner Entwicklungsumgebung und kann das nicht alleine lösen.
Folgendes:
Ich hab installiert:
-J2ME SDK 3.0
-MTJ 1.0 (vormals: EclipseME)
-Eclipse 3.3.2
-WinXP

Wenn ich nun in Eclipse ein MIDlet-Projekt erstelle und ein MIDlet mit einwandfreiem Code platziere und dies nun über "Run As->Emulated J2ME MIDlet" testen möchte, geht der Emulator erst gar nicht auf! Stattdessen erhalte ich in der Eclipse-Konsole das hier:

Syntax:

emulator [arguments]

In order to get commands supported by given device run:
emulator.exe -Xdevice:<device name> -Xquery

Generic list of arguments is:

-version           Display version information about the emulator
-help              Display list of valid arguments
-classpath, -cp    The class path for the VM
-D<name>=<value>   Set a system property
-Xdebug            Use a remote debugger
-Xrunjdwp:[transport=<transport>,address=<address>,server=<y/n>
           suspend=<y/n>]
                   Debugging options
-Xdevice:<device>  Select a device skin for the emulator
-Xdomain:<domain_name>
                   Set the MIDlet suite's security domain

-Xquery            Print device information
-Xjam[:install=<JAD file url> | force | list | storageNames |
       run=[<storage name> | <storage number>] |
       remove=[<storage name> | <storage number> | all]]
                   Java Application Manager and support
                   for Over The Air provisioning (OTA)
-Xautotest:<JAD file url>
                   Run in autotest mode
-Xdescriptor:<JAD file name>
                   The JAD file to be executed



Hat jemand Ideen, wie ich das fixen kann? Danke.


----------



## MiDniGG (11. Mai 2009)

Pappenheimer++ hat gesagt.:


> Hy,
> ich hab hier leider nen Problem mit meiner Entwicklungsumgebung und kann das nicht alleine lösen.
> Folgendes:
> Ich hab installiert:
> ...



Hi,

was genau das Problem dabei ist weiß ich leider auch nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass es bei mir mit dem J2ME SDK 3.0 auch nicht geht... :autsch:

Daher nutze ich, wenn ich denn mal was in Java ME mache das WTK2.5.2

Mehr kann ich leider auch nicht helfen :noe:


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (11. Mai 2009)

Trotzdem schonmal ganz hilfreich zu wissen 
Weißt du vllt auch noch, wo ich in Eclipse von SDK auf WTK umstellen kann? Ich will das WTK nachinstallieren, aber das SDK nicht löschen! 
Vielen Dank


----------



## MiDniGG (12. Mai 2009)

Joa. In etwa ^^

Window-Preferences-J2ME Hier einmal in die WTK-Root den Pfad zur WTK eintragen (bspw. C:\WTK2.5.2)
um die Devices zu adden:
Window-Preferences-J2ME-Device Management dort auf Import... Anschließend auf Browse und den bin-Ordner wählen (C:\WTK2.5.2\bin) zum Schluss noch auf Refresh, alle auswählen und Finish. 

So geht's zumindest im Eclipse.


----------



## Lexi (23. Feb 2010)

Für MTJ ist der Pfad mittleweile glaube ich Window>Preferences>Java ME .


----------

